# RecipeDB - CACA



## Kai (10/2/08)

CACA  Ale - Cream Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes 'Rice solids' were flaked rice in the mash. Chinook flowers were added in the mash, not at flameout. 8% AA northern brewer was US, 9.5% ones were DE. Very slow ferment culminated in pitching a sachet of S-33 16 weeks into the ferment. Ferment went from 18-20 at start to 24 up to 30 after pitching S-33. Recovered well from a brutal fermentation regime and finished with a final gravity of 1.010. Bottled with 7g/L sugar, and finished up quite clear, higher carbonation helped the flavour balance quite well but next time I will try 10% maize and 10% rice to make it a little less corny-sweet.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.75 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1.25 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.75 kg TF Flaked Maize     0.25 kg Rice Solids       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    16 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 5mins)    16 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 5mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 24.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.66%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 28 days   Secondary 20 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------

